# 98 jeep cherokee help needed



## Justfshn

Does anyone own a 98 jeep cherokee? My power windows are dead and i cant figure out whats the deal. My fuse panel doesnt have a diagram and the one under the hood was not helpful. I bought it used and dont have a manual for it. 

I eventually just hot wired them back up so i know its not a motor problem. Also i hot wired them straight from the dr. door lock switch(which works). So im guessing it cant really be a fuse. However there is a big silver 30amp one in the dash fuse panel that is not labeled and it was really hot when i stopped to check on the problem. I pulled the rest and they are not blown. You cant tell about the big one and i dont have a testing device. And now im just rambling on....

If noone here has a diagram i guess i will be forced to take it to the dealership. I have started tearing up more than i am getting fixed.


----------



## drumbum45

If you hot wired it up and down the it sounds like the master window switch is bad .Does the other windows go up and down>


----------



## Justfshn

No, none of the window switches would work from any door (4dr). I didnt feel like messing with it today, i might try to replace that big solid sliver plug. I just wish i could find a description to tell me what it is for exactly.


----------



## hoagiexj

ya might want to check some jeep cherokee forums on the web...I havent had that problem, but Ive had a problem with the window lock and found a fix for it......just google jeep cherokee forum......


----------



## bassnut

Go to jeepforum.com and go to the xj section. I have a 93 cherokee and have received tons of info and help there.


----------



## lil red jeep

Great! I just bought a 98 Cherokee for my son this past Friday! I guess I have this to look forward to. The way you are describing it, it almost sounds like a fusable link somewhere, especially if you can hot wire them to work. You may want to contact JLannon. He's a pretty able mechanic from the advice he's given me in the past. I hear he even fishes from time to time.


----------



## mrickert

SGT.Bunghole said:


> Does anyone own a 98 jeep cherokee? My power windows are dead and i cant figure out whats the deal.


I had a 98 a few years ago, miss that thing. The same problem popped up with my windows. I had to smash down on the window lock button and sometimes they would work. The cost of a new switch at the time was crazy (like $300 or something) so I just lived with it. I also had a motor go bad on the rear passenger door. 

You may think your lock switch is working, but I'd bet it's got a short in it somewhere. There's really nothing else that could cause it, other than a fuse which you seem to have checked. Even if the switch clicks up and down easily, it still may have a problem, just like mine did.


----------



## Justfshn

Well i drove around monday night and they mysteriously started working. All four would go up and down and i did nothing to it. Then the next day i rolled them down and they all got stuck again. So i had to pull the thing off and hot wire it. Yesterday the same thing. I got in started the jeep and the windows worked for like five seconds, then a weird buzzing/power draining sound and they stopped. Had to hot wire them back up in the parking lot of the pier. I know it cant be the switches or motors. 

I checked those jeep forums and i have read two things, either a bad ground wire in the tube that the wire runs through the door or a cuircut breaker/relay that i cant figure out.

Another thing is since this has happened my abs light is on.


----------



## bassnut

4 things I have learned from having a Cherokee. 
1 - Heads suck (mine cracked)
2 - intake manifolds suck (certain modle years)
3 - Over heat easily (mine did)
4 - Bad wiring (rewired mine)

Still a fun vehicle


----------



## Byrd Creek

I use to do auto glass for a living and when we would run into this problem we would start by unhooking the master switch and spraying it down with co-contact cleaner. alot of times as they age they get corrotion on the internal terminals and they dont make good contact.


----------



## Justfshn

Just to follow up and like byrd said it may have been the contacts on the back because they seem to work now, all the time. After the first few days of working then not working, removing the master switch and putting it back on must have have fixed it. It being gunk on the connections or something weird that fixed itself.


----------



## Mullet Breath

I have an 01 that I just made a jumper and bypassed the "master" switch all together. There's a good write up on Jeepforum with pictures. I've got 186k on mine with only a PS pump and water pump failure. Did replace the rear leafs with quadratec's HD springs to get rid of the famous squat. All in all it's been a great little beach ride. Best part is if you're decent with a wrench and basic troubleshooting you can find all the info you'd ever need to DIY.


----------



## curtisb

Check all the above and also look to see if it has a relay attached. Relays go out all the time(I sell a bunch here at work and is a common problem).


----------



## channelbass

bassnut said:


> 4 things I have learned from having a Cherokee.
> 1 - Heads suck (mine cracked)
> 2 - intake manifolds suck (certain modle years)
> 3 - Over heat easily (mine did)
> 4 - Bad wiring (rewired mine)
> 
> Still a fun vehicle


sounds like you had a lemon. I've had two with over 200k and not a single major prob. On the other hand it seems that jeep never makes any truck the same. They tend to get parts in lots from cheapest bidders so the truck that came out behind mine probably has different parts such as nuts and bolts, axles, and gears and such, but they are fun.

As for the window problem, if none work from either one or all switch locations it's a bad fuse or relay. If it's just one window it might be the regulator(the actual motor and worm drive). If it's the later problem I hope you have small flexible arms because it's square peg round hole type deal. I've replaced a few here and there and it's a P.I.T.A if you have never done it before. I've got a 98' currently and would be glad to help or give advice if you need it send a PM if so....good luck


----------



## channelbass

SGT.Bunghole said:


> Well i drove around monday night and they mysteriously started working. All four would go up and down and i did nothing to it. Then the next day i rolled them down and they all got stuck again. So i had to pull the thing off and hot wire it. Yesterday the same thing. I got in started the jeep and the windows worked for like five seconds, then a weird buzzing/power draining sound and they stopped. Had to hot wire them back up in the parking lot of the pier. I know it cant be the switches or motors.
> 
> I checked those jeep forums and i have read two things, either a bad ground wire in the tube that the wire runs through the door or a cuircut breaker/relay that i cant figure out.
> 
> Another thing is since this has happened my abs light is on.


I missed this before i posted previously, Keep in mind that xj doors tend to trap a lot of dirt and such. various cleaners and even dielectric grease work well but also attract more dirt on contacts. an alternative is to open everything up and hit it all with a soft wire brush and then some keyboard duster. as for the abs light...I've been looking at mine for years and now consider it like a dash decoration, or you can find someone with a code reader and reset it....


----------



## pat63

just double check if your jeep grand cherokee parts especially the windows goes up and down or you may try ehow.com or yahooanswers for your jeep problems.. i always use those sites they are very reliable..


----------



## odotdoug

Get yourself an ohm meter and the next time it happens pull the switch out and check it with the meter, you can ask tons of people and they will all have different suggestions for you. You can also check the voltage on both sides of the switch while you operate the switch.


----------



## Fishbreath

lil red jeep said:


> Great! I just bought a 98 Cherokee for my son this past Friday! I guess I have this to look forward to. The way you are describing it, it almost sounds like a fusable link somewhere, especially if you can hot wire them to work. You may want to contact JLannon. He's a pretty able mechanic from the advice he's given me in the past. I hear he even fishes from time to time.


LRJ, yeah, the thing with older Jeeps is that things do eventually wear out, especially the AC but the good thing with them is they're easy to work on and everything is replacable. 

I have two jeeps, one is a 1995 with 234,000 miles on it, still runs like a top. The second one is a 1988 with 112,000 on it. Love those jeeps!!


----------



## tritonboats

*98 Jeep window/lock issues*

Both of my sons have Jeeps (99 and 2000). I had the same issues on both and the dealer told me it was the lock actuator motor. It cost about $200.00 to replace the little plastic motor but this was the issue for both the windows and locks. Both Jeeps have over 150K miles but are very good vehicles. Only other issue I've had with Jeeps (99 and 2000) was the rear end had to be relaced at 130K on both. Mechanic was very familiar with Jeeps from 97-2002 knowing the parts for rear end assembly put in at factory were junk back then....Both ride better than ever now!!!


----------



## archebald23

i had the same problem with my jeep, not only the windows but even the door lock switch was malfunctioning. I had to replace the lock actuator motor to sort it out.


----------



## eaglesfanguy

For the abs light take the truck to Advance auto, they have the code machine and can read and reset it. And its free!
try taking it to the dealer for a diagnostic.......
My 2004 f250 had check engine light, turned out to be a speed sensor, reset it hasnt come back on .


----------



## archebald23

archebald23 said:


> i had the same problem with my jeep, not only the windows but even the door lock switch was malfunctioning. I had to replace the lock actuator motor to sort it out.


now a days, you cant rely on scanning tools, as they are easily intercepted by other signals, thus may yield erroneous results.


----------



## fishinfam

you can always get a haynes manual from autozone or any other chain parts store its good to have, and helpful for any probs you may have. i have had 10 jeep in the last 6 years and have loved everyone.and havent had any issues other than a rear end but i had 38' tires and beat it to hard lol


----------

